# Help!!!



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Alright experts, lend me a hand!!!









I tried installing a bypass valve into the water line going into the water pump, for use when winterizing. The kit said it would fit a 1/2" tube, the kit was given to me by my RV dealer at delivery, which is the size of the tube going into the pump.

The problem is the 1/2" tube is covered by a 1/32" plastic coating that is making it a real b#%*@ to put on!! I was able, after much weeping and gnashing, to get one of the parts over the tube, installed the bypass on that side and screwed the piece on.

I tried for all I had to get the other side of the tube to slide through the fastener (tried Vaseline too) and could not make any progress.

The good news is that I was able to winterize with what I had, however I now have an incoming water line in two pieces. Any advice is appreciated!

Thanks for all the tips on winterizing!!







It took about 3 gallons of antifreeze and about 25 minutes to run all the lines full of pink and check the low points! Glad I didn't pay my dealer the $129 he wanted to do it!!!!









Jason


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

What if you got a hair dryer and heated up the tube real well? You think it would stretch over the end after heating?

I bought a kit as well (from camping world). None of the connections even came close to fitting, so I returned the kit. However, I found it so easy to just losen the joint and slip over some vinyl tubing that I probably won't even try the kit again. You're right about it being an easy process. It's always a bit intimidating if you haven't done it before, but after doing it once, it's a piece of cake.

FIXER may have a better solution than heating the tube. Maybe he'll come back with a response.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I am a little confused







The bypass kit that I have does not slide over a hose. The bypass kit screws right on the pump itself (finger tight). All I did was remove the inlet hose from the pump and install the bypass set-up. No tools no mess and took less than a minute. I stuck the open end of the bypass kit into a gal. jug of anit-freeze and turned on the pump.









How does yours actually work?

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I must have put in the same kit as Thor. Mine only took a few minutes to install. My biggest problem was the Arrow on the side of the valve points the wrong way so I had to actually stop and read the instructions and guess what! It actually said in the instructions that the arrow points to the tank not to the direction of flow.

Unfortunately I can not post a picture of the installation as I am not near the trailer right now.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for the tips guys!

I'll do my best to describe the kit. First you cut your water line coming into your pump. Then you install this device that they send in the kit. It looks very similar to the bypass on the water heater!. It has two ends that fit into each end of the hose you just cut and a bypass knob with another fitting in the middle (this is the one for your antifreeze hose). As part of the installation, you have to slide the water line through a part that screws onto the fitting, that goes inside the tube, to securely fasten it.

I tried to unhook my water line from the pump itself and just could not do it. I am sure that being nervous about breaking something doesn't help and I probably was not being forceful enough. I enter these mods with much trepidation because I am so scared of permanently screwing up! I hated to cut the hose but I did not think it would be this difficult to get the d#@* hose working right.

I don't know if this explanation helps any but feel free to comment again if you have any other suggestions.

VDUB-I had the space heater on inside the camper and it was around 60 degrees, but I may give the hair dryer idea a shot! The problem is not the tube fitting over the insert, it is getting the tube through the piece that securely attaches the insert to the hose.

In the event that it is necessary, has anyone replaced the incoming water hose to the pump??

Jason


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here is mine! No tools, no problems! It's the brass fitting with the valve. Another hose just screws on where the brass cap is. Easy.


----------



## RVFIXER (Dec 3, 2004)

vdub said:


> What if you got a hair dryer and heated up the tube real well? You think it would stretch over the end after heating?
> 
> I bought a kit as well (from camping world). None of the connections even came close to fitting, so I returned the kit. However, I found it so easy to just losen the joint and slip over some vinyl tubing that I probably won't even try the kit again. You're right about it being an easy process. It's always a bit intimidating if you haven't done it before, but after doing it once, it's a piece of cake.
> 
> ...


vdub,
i would agree with you on the heat gun or hair dryer. but, we sell the same kit everyone else is showing. it's very easy to use.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Mine looks just like Jolly's and sounds just like what Andy and Thor have.

You can replace the incoming water line with a piece of the white water supply hose you use for hooking into city water.

Mike


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback and thanks to Jolly for the pic.

The winterization kit I have, is much different from yours, obviously!! I wish I had yours before I cut my hose in 1/2







!!!!! I don't know what to do now.

Does anyone think my dealer would help replace the hose I cut since they gave me a kit that obviously does not work as intended?! Should I even try?

How about the hose replacement? Camping479 (one day I"ll ask what that means) told me to use a piece of white hose, but does it just rest in the bottom of the tank or does it connect somehow?

Jason


----------



## RVFIXER (Dec 3, 2004)

1stTimeAround said:


> Thanks for the feedback and thanks to Jolly for the pic.
> 
> The winterization kit I have, is much different from yours, obviously!! I wish I had yours before I cut my hose in 1/2
> 
> ...


i would try the dealer for help. be humble. tell them what happened and ask for help. if they are a good dealer, they will help! never hurts to ask as long as you ask the right way.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

You can probably go to a pluming shop and get a splicer/compression fitting to hook the water line back together. Take a few snap shots with your digital camera to show them what you need/trying to do.

If I lived a little closer to you I would help.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Jason, PM'd you, I thought you were talking about the city inlet connection. Not sure what would be involved in replacing the tank line. A barbed fitting with some hose clamps or the pex tubing connectors might work to splice also.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jason

I haven't seen what exactly you have done; but I think this should work.

Buy a bypass valve or use the one you have (I assuming it has threads on it so fittings should work. Purchase 2 pex compression fittings (they take a cut end of your hose and turn it into a fitting end. Make sure your fittings all match so you do not have to buy adaptors.

------cut hose ---(1/2"pex compression fitting with female end)---(bypass valve with male threads)----(1/2" pex compression firring with femal end)

The fitings and valve can be purchased at any plumbing/hardware store and should cost a couple of bucks.

I basically did the same when I inserted a surge tank.

I hope I explained it well enough.

Thor


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

If you would like I can send you a fitting that will connect the cut hose or if you like I can send you a tee that will work. also I do a lot of poly nlines at work and I found that hot water will make the lines slide on better I use a coffee cup an heat the water then soak it for a few min. Ken


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Sounds like the problem is that the hole in compression fitting is too small for the existing hose to fit through. Jason had the right idea earlier. Here's what I would do. Cut a small piece of the existing hose (the one you cut) off, about an inch will do, just enough to show the guy at the hardware store what you have to work with.

Take the kit and this small piece of hose with you to Lowe's or Home Depot and have one of the guys there help you find a suiteable replacement for the compression cap that have a larger hole in it. If one can't be found, they can devise a workaround pretty easy and should only cost you a few dollars.

PS. I've found that Lowe's has a better selection of fittings than Home Depot. By the way, don't sweat it too much. There are several ways to fix this that are easy and inexpensive.

Regards, Glenn


----------

